# benzonatate



## fish601 (Aug 2, 2009)

anyone know if I can get a buzz from benzonatate generic for tessalon


----------



## shepj (Aug 2, 2009)

Benzonatate is a cough suppresent man.. but nah u can't get high off of it to the best of my knowledge. If you were prescribed benzonatate, you may be able to score some liquid hydrocodone tho haha.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 2, 2009)

i dont think you can. what are the active ingredents? im wat too tired and lazy to do a google search

i would jump someone for some liquid codeine right now


----------



## shepj (Aug 2, 2009)

Benzonatate, is the active ingredient... it is a non-narcotic cough suppresent. When I got Benzonatate prescribed they gave me a 120 serving bottle of Hydromet (hydrocodone syrup, NO tylenol woohoo hahaha).


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 2, 2009)

well benzo is right there in the name of the chemical, so if its a benzo wouldnt it get you fd up like xanax?


----------



## shepj (Aug 2, 2009)

it is not a benzodiazepine, plus "benzos" ususally end with "lam" or "pam"

Xanax - Alprazo*lam*
Klonopin - Clonaze*pam*


----------

